# Phragmipedium kovachi



## phraggy (Oct 2, 2013)

First flowering from a seedling. Only a small plant yet but I think this is a good example.

Ed


----------



## eggshells (Oct 2, 2013)

Yes indeed. Great Job.


----------



## JPMC (Oct 2, 2013)

phraggy said:


> First flowering from a seedling. Only a small plant yet but I think this is a good example.
> 
> Ed



Beautiful! Can you show the entire plant.


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 2, 2013)

Its a great example


----------



## NYEric (Oct 2, 2013)

Nice symetry. BTW, having flowered Pk puts you in a group of less than 100 people. :wink:


----------



## Carkin (Oct 2, 2013)

Great and gorgeous!!!


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 2, 2013)

:clap::clap:SUPER! The dorsal & the synsepal are mirror images!:drool::drool:


----------



## Dido (Oct 2, 2013)

a really nice flower I like it


----------



## The Mutant (Oct 2, 2013)

I just want to pat the pouch... It looks like satin or something. Love it.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Oct 2, 2013)

Good job!


----------



## Paphman910 (Oct 2, 2013)

The Mutant said:


> I just want to pat the pouch... It looks like satin or something. Love it.



Looks like something you would want to sit on and feel like a queen!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 2, 2013)

I really like the colors on the. The pale dorsal and synsepal make a lovely contrast with the color of the pouch and petals.


----------



## eaborne (Oct 2, 2013)

That a really good one!


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 3, 2013)

Wow!!!! Jean


----------



## phrag guy (Oct 3, 2013)

very nice, great growing


----------



## e-spice (Oct 3, 2013)

Very nice and impressive. Great job with it.


----------



## Justin (Oct 3, 2013)

dorsal is not brown which is a turn-off for a some of these. congrats!


----------



## Brabantia (Oct 3, 2013)

Very nice, congratulations for its culture.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Oct 6, 2013)

Jealous... Nice growing! About how big do the plants get in leaf span?


----------

